# Host Anemone for clown fishes



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be getting two clown fishes (Nemo type - False Percula) for my nano tank. Ideally I would like to have host Anemone for them as well, but it appears it won't be so simple for nano..

The types of Anemone the Ocellaris hosts supposely grow really large, and recommends 120G or larger aquarium. 

The False Percula are difficult to pair with other smaller Anemones other types of clown fishes easily pair with.

Although some corals such as hammer corals will host these fishes, it's never a good thing for the corals.

OK. Not sure what I should do, what's best for my nano now. Will the clown fishes be happy without any anemone or corals they can pair up with? If so, then i simply need to avoid having any corals of certain kind these fishes will try to pair up with.

Any suggestions?


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

They will do ok without an anemone. It is not something that is absolutely necessary


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

MIne will not touch the Curly Q as of yet... But he has some new stings from something today. 

For the time being the clown i have will snuggle up to the plusing Xenia i have.. They do alright without a host.


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

conix67 said:


> I'll be getting two clown fishes (Nemo type - False Percula) for my nano tank. Ideally I would like to have host Anemone for them as well, but it appears it won't be so simple for nano..
> 
> The types of Anemone the Ocellaris hosts supposely grow really large, and recommends 120G or larger aquarium.
> 
> ...


How big is your tank? I have a smallish BTA in with my maroon clown in my 30gallon and it has been doing fine for a few months now


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a nano tank, 12G.



Announce said:


> How big is your tank? I have a smallish BTA in with my maroon clown in my 30gallon and it has been doing fine for a few months now


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

conix67 said:


> It's a nano tank, 12G.


Could probably have a small anenome for a while but would eventualy have to trade it in. I am not sure if the percula's will host rock anenome's but they tend to stay fairly small


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

My journey to a Anemone with clown fishes led me to some unplanned coral purchases then ended up with already paired up clown fishes with green bubble tip anemone from Sea-u-marine. 

However, these guys are ignoring the anemone. I hope they find their home again soon.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Woot! Tank journal update please. With pics!!


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish you luck getting them to Host. The perculas are not best suited to a bubble tip, but it is still possible for the anenome to host them. Are the clowns wild caught or tank raised (just curious)

pics!


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Oh post pics please!!!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

check out this post for pics

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=37601#post37601


----------

